# some info/advice



## mrsLH (Jul 22, 2012)

Hello all, my husband and I are very interested in appling for a work to residency visa. We have read about the different areas and like what we see and hear which makes it difficult to know where is best for us. We like our quiet but don't want to be to far from city life. We like to be kept busy, daughters are active but We are flexible, in that wherever there r jobs we be happy to move to. We have 2 daughters 6 yrs the other 9 months. I have just finished university with a degree in criminal justice and social welfare. But no experiance in this field. My hubby however is a very experianced with 8 yrs hgv driver, so much in fact he worked in Canada for 6 months as a long distance hgv driver. Would we be better off going on hubbys job. 

Also, what is the correctional/criminal justice system like. My interests in probation. 

A big concern is schooling for my girls what is the system in nz? 

We are thinking of hubby applying for jobs in the next few weeks, with the intention of the 4 of us going to nz as an opportunity to visit area as well attend potential interviews. Any advice, guidance and some pointing in the right direction will be welcomed. Thank u xx


----------

